# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Printing For Kids Ebook Series

## Brian_Krassenstein

Several years ago, Peter Phelps fell in love with 3D printing. He has  decided now to take that passion and give something back to it with the  creation of an eBook series designed to help kids become familiar with  3D printing using FreeCAD. The first three volumes are available through  Scribd and Phelps anticipates a further 7 volumes will be released to  complete the set. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/107582/ebooks-for-kids-freecad-3dp/

----------


## Pierrimus

Thanks for your coverage of this series. I took the article author's advice and modified the eBooks so most of the Comic font has been converted to Arial Rounded. I hope this makes it easier to read. Thanks again.

----------


## Pierrimus

Hello All,

I know it's really been a long time since I posted anything about this topic or my eBooks.
Scribd shut down it store so I had to recently move all the volumes to a different site. 

Here's a list of the FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids ebooks in .pdf format on Payhip:

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids - Volume 1: Robots						1.99
https://payhip.com/b/foYe 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids - Volume 2: Pendants					1.99
https://payhip.com/b/rg0H 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids - Volume 3: Personalized Text				1.99
https://payhip.com/b/kxZr 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids - Volume 4: Image to 3D					1.99
https://payhip.com/b/pmZS 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids - Volume 5: Candleholders				1.99
https://payhip.com/b/PO8m 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids - Volume 6: Games and Puzzles			1.99
https://payhip.com/b/yXhP 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids - Volume 7: Jewelry						1.99
https://payhip.com/b/RFvm


Also know it's going to sound really silly that it took me this long to figure out that I could
convert my .PDF ebooks to Amazon Kindle format using the Kindle Comic Creator program.
All seven volumes are now live on Amazon for download, but Amazon wouldn't let me price
it lower than $2.99 for each volume.   :Frown:   I am just hoping that putting them there will allow
a larger audience to access them. 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids! Volume 1: Robots
https://www.amazon.com/FreeCAD-3D-Pr...dp/B075DJCP3Z/ 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids! Volume 2: Pendants
https://www.amazon.com/FreeCAD-3D-Printing-Kids-Pendants-ebook/dp/B075FHFHR7/ 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids! Volume 3: Personalized Text
https://www.amazon.com/FreeCAD-3D-Pr...dp/B075FCZ9KF/

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids! Volume 4: Image to 3D
https://www.amazon.com/FreeCAD-3D-Printing-Kids-Image-ebook/dp/B075FHPWTJ/ 

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids! Volume 5: Candleholders
https://www.amazon.com/FreeCAD-3D-Pr...dp/B075FJ6W1W/

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids! Volume 6: Games And Puzzles
https://www.amazon.com/FreeCAD-3D-Pr...dp/B075FG879N/

FreeCAD 3D Printing 4 Kids! Volume 7: Jewelry
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075FHLCLY/

----------


## ralphzoontjens

The author's use of Wordart is definitely an indication that we have a repressed need to create things in 3D with new media!

----------


## tommyvt

Wow! This is amazing! Where I can find in China?

----------


## ethompson

Brilliant idea- can learn from these myself

----------

